# Brooklyn Nine Nine (Season 1 Thread)



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Thought I'd start a season thread for Brooklyn Nine Nine. Caught the pilot last night and thought it showed promised, especially since Andy Samberg is hilarious imho. Seemed to get good reviews elsewhere.

http://www.fox.com/brooklyn-nine-nine/

Anyone else watch?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I watched it, and even enjoyed it. It's on my SP.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

see my thread first page


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=509223


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Fahtrim said:


> see my thread first page


sorry about that...didn't see it, even after a search.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Fahtrim said:


> see my thread first page





VegasVic said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=509223


That thread is for the pilot. We need this to discuss the season...

I liked the second episode. I was somewhat on the fence about this show after the pilot, as I'm not an Andy Samberg fan, but liked the rest of the cast, and the premise.

And I thought the 2nd ep showed improvement. Funny story, interesting characters. So far so good, I'll keep watching.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

I love this show. I had several LOL moments.

It has a good mix of heart and humor.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

astrohip said:


> That thread is for the pilot. We need this to discuss the season...


Bear in mind that those posts were a week ago, pointing people to the existing discussion of the pilot episode...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I didn't see the pilot but enjoyed the 2nd episode. It was not as funny as New Girl or The Mindy Project that followed after it, but there were a couple of really funny lines in it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I liked the second episode better than the first. Not a show I will go out of my way to watch but the characters were established and it worked pretty well.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

the second episode was OK. We are going to give it maybe 2 more weeks for real laughs otherwise it's getting the ax.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

I liked 2nd as well. 

"Actually I only have $30"


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Bear in mind that those posts were a week ago, pointing people to the existing discussion of the pilot episode...


Correct. I wasn't chastising, just informing. In my usual curt way.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Fox in Philly cut into audio for a couple minutes towards end of show for an Amber Alert. I had to enable closed captioning to read the dialog. I was also recording NCIS. CBS Philly did the sensible thing of providing streaming text of the Amber Alert on the bottom 1/3 of the screen.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I thought they toned down the Samberg character just a notch and I enjoyed the second episode much more than the pilot. It's getting more of a Barney Miller vibe and that brings back fond memories.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> I thought they toned down the Samberg character just a notch and I enjoyed the second episode much more than the pilot. It's getting more of a Barney Miller vibe and that brings back fond memories.


I definitely felt Barney Miller in the second episode. I wasn't a huge fan of that show, but I watched it sometimes. I like the interaction between Brougher's character and Samberg's character and when they show how the previous Captain handled it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

whitson77 said:


> I love this show. I had several LOL moments.
> 
> It has a good mix of heart and humor.


+1


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm interested to see how the show develops, but for me they push some of the gags too far and it becomes too farcical. For example, sleeping in a tent in the briefing room.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

It's ok, but they really could tone it down and it would be much better. Not every sentence needs to be a set up for a punch line.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Finally caught E01 online, and have E02 waiting for me. I'm in. I really enjoyed it. Samberg is pretty funny and I like the girl too. I like the guy who plays Captain and have seen him elsewhere. The new CO is good. Like dorky guy and scary girl. Lots of variety in the characters.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Umm, Homicide.. His most famous role.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Wow, I can't believe anyone liked the pilot episode of this show. I thought it was absolutely painful to watch. Season pass deleted.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Episode 3 wasn't at good as the first 2, but still funny.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

I am def enjoying this.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Episode 3 wasn't at good as the first 2, but still funny.


I actually thought the opposite. Episode 3 made it a keeper for me. The only part I don't like is the annoying non-cop.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> I actually thought the opposite. Episode 3 made it a keeper for me. The only part I don't like is the annoying non-cop.


Agree about the non-cop, she annoys me. She reminds me of the parts that Molly Shannon always plays, which I can't stand.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I really like this show. Agree about the non-cop. She's annoying. But I really like the interplay with Samberg and Brougher.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> Wow, I can't believe anyone liked the pilot episode of this show. I thought it was absolutely painful to watch. Season pass deleted.


We watched the last episode based on some recommendations. Wow, what an absolutely unfunny show. I agree with bengalfreak, I don't get all the love. I didn't even smile, it just made me angrier.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Third ep. was better than the second, which was better than the first. I agree that Gina is a waste of screen time, at least so far.

Of the new sitcoms I'm watching this year, so far this one seems to be the best.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm done after 1-1/2. Used to like Samberg on SNL but not anymore. The Unusuals was much funnier (and it wasn't a sitcom).


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

I feel like this show could use about 30% less Andy Samberg and about 200% more Terry Crews.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

bengalfreak said:


> Wow, I can't believe anyone liked the pilot episode of this show. I thought it was absolutely painful to watch. Season pass deleted.


I agree! I watched the pilot and the second episode and that was it. Disappointing as I usually liked all of the stuff Samberg did on SNL and especially liked his Digital Shorts (yes, I know he had a lot of help with them). So I had high hopes for this show but its just TERRIBLE!!!

Gerry


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

I like it, I find Gina to be quite amusing, similar to April on Parks and Rec, they are finding their footing imo.


----------



## unixadm (Jan 1, 2001)

season pass deleted....the most recent episode was just unwatchable. Got about 15 minutes in and deleted.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

unixadm said:


> season pass deleted....the most recent episode was just unwatchable. Got about 15 minutes in and deleted.


Not there yet but I am not really on board though. I have not really enjoyed any of the episodes so far but the creators have a huge amount of rope with me.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Maybe my standards are low, but I'm really enjoying this. Love Braugher's character. Like the supporting characters.

Just feel like Sandberg has it dialed to 11 and should take it down to 8 or so.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I've seen shows much worse than this. Season pass is still holding.

And what shows are much worse that lost its season pass with one viewing? Dads, Men With Kids, and a show whose name I've forgotten but it took place at an animal hospital and featured a comic monkey.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

GoPackGo said:


> Maybe my standards are low, but I'm really enjoying this. Love Braugher's character. Like the supporting characters.
> 
> Just feel like Sandberg has it dialed to 11 and should take it down to 8 or so.


I like all the other characters but Samberg's Peralta would be the one that would cause me to toss this show.

They either need to tone him down or reduce his part.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I actually think Samberg has been getting better each week. In the last episode, where he was "number two", he was far less manic and over the top. His character still has a very big personality--that's his character. But he doesn't seem nearly as much like he's in a an extra-long SNL sketch as he did in the pilot.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I like this show so far.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

We are also enjoying it


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I really like this show. I hope it can make it through the season at least.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

MonsterJoe said:


> I like this show so far.


Me too. It's stupid and absurd, and some times that's exactly what I'm in the mood for.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I liked the pilot but am really starting to enjoy the show. This week with the bit about the Vulture and them all working together (even if they were drunk) - that was great. Samberg had toned it down and I laughed a few times. Loved them reenacting the murder "I've already been the door". I hope it keeps on like this.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Agreed--the last episode was the best.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

I got the feeling that the most recent episode was filmed a while after the previous episodes, after the series was picked up. The precinct station looked a bit different to me. Maybe by then Sandberg had been given some notes to tone down his character a bit.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Still waching the show and enjoying it quite a bit. Probably my favorite new sitcom this year.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

The Vulture is played by the same actor who does the "Mayhem" insurance commercials. Sure enough, the commercial is played during the show.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

dtle said:


> The Vulture is played by the same actor who does the "Mayhem" insurance commercials. Sure enough, the commercial is played during the show.


I noticed that too.

Was the guy also Liz Lemon's ex-boyfriend from 30 Rock?


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> I noticed that too.
> 
> Was the guy also Liz Lemon's ex-boyfriend from 30 Rock?


Yeap, and also he's been a recurring character in Law & Order SVU (currently dating one of the main detectives.)


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

We are really enjoying this show.

And Dean Winters (Vulture) will always be Ryan O'Reilly to me.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

def good stuff  "Why is he always touching my butt?" lol


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

ClutchBrake said:


> ...always be Ryan O'Reilly to me.


same here.

haven't seen the episode yet, so added bonus!


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> Still waching the show and enjoying it quite a bit. Probably my favorite new sitcom this year.


Ditto!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Just saw current ep last night. Love the addition of Dean Winters. Been a fan of his since Oz and even LMAO at his 'Mayhem' commercials. Toward the end of the show, as they were going to a commercial segment and as I was reaching for the remote to FF through, there was a new (new to me anyway) 'Mayhem' commercial. Hope they keep him in the series. Still enjoying it very much.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Fox just announced a full season pickup - and it will be airing (along with New Girl) after the Super Bowl in February


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> Fox just announced a full season pickup - and it will be airing (along with New Girl) after the Super Bowl in February


Cool beans!!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

That Don Guy said:


> Fox just announced a full season pickup - and it will be airing (along with New Girl) after the Super Bowl in February


Yay!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Yay from me, too. Thanks, Don!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just watched the last two episodes today. I am really liking this show. I hope it doesn't get canceled

EDIT: Sweet!! I see where it was posted that it got a full season pickup!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Glad this will be staying. I really like it.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

is there a TCF thread for what shows are cancelled/staying?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

verdugan said:


> Yeap, and also he's been a recurring character in Law & Order SVU (currently dating one of the main detectives.)


He was actually one of the original leads (as the same character he's been recurring recently) from the first couple of seasons of SVU.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Anubys said:


> is there a TCF thread for what shows are cancelled/staying?


Off the subject, but I just realized that I hadn't seen a second episode of We are Men, and I realized it was canceled. With the big name guys in it, how did it get canceled so fast?


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> Off the subject, but I just realized that I hadn't seen a second episode of We are Men, and I realized it was canceled. With the big name guys in it, how did it get canceled so fast?


Because the non big name lead and narrator was AWFUL. I could barely tolerate him, and only did for the other three. A shame because the others are great.

Side note... I realize Jerry O'Connell was a chubby kid but he is way overcompensating. Please, please eat a sandwich. He doesn't even look healthy.


----------



## Eptiger (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm surprised several of you enjoyed this show - I can't stand it. I can forgive the pilot for focusing so much on Andy, but this show is literally just a vehicle for him to have his own show. I think I laughed twice total in the first 3 episodes. SP deleted.

There are better comedies out there - Crazy Ones, Modern Family, Parks and Rec.

Elton


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Last night's ep was the best of the season so far, I thought. It's still not laugh out loud funny, but it's warm and amusing, which goes a long way when I'm trying to figure out if I want to give a TV show some time to figure itself out.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I think it's a great show.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

I am enjoying this show very much. As much as early Parks and Rec, which only got better as time went on.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Last night's ep was the best of the season so far, I thought. It's still not laugh out loud funny, but it's warm and amusing, which goes a long way when I'm trying to figure out if I want to give a TV show some time to figure itself out.


I usually get one or two laughs out loud during each episode. Which is more than most comedies do for me.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Very much enjoyed the Halloween episode. I may borrow the "crime scene tape" wrap for a costume. I loved the Captain in his uniform but with an eye patch. Great show I hope it is around for awhile.

I never got into Parks or Community but this I am enjoying and may go look take a second look at those now.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Eptiger said:


> I'm surprised several of you enjoyed this show - I can't stand it.


Really? The fact that different people have different opinions about what's funny is news to you?



> I can forgive the pilot for focusing so much on Andy, but this show is literally just a vehicle for him to have his own show. I think I laughed twice total in the first 3 episodes. SP deleted.
> 
> There are better comedies out there - Crazy Ones, Modern Family, Parks and Rec.


Enjoy! Don't let the screen door hit ya where the good lord split ya!


----------



## Eptiger (Jan 16, 2009)

scooterboy said:


> Really? The fact that different people have different opinions about what's funny is news to you?
> 
> Enjoy! Don't let the screen door hit ya where the good lord split ya!


Wow, you're a little rude. I didn't know sharing my opinion was contrary to commenting on a forum. I didn't say other people were wrong, I just didn't imagine that other people would like the show. It's a free country, people can watch what they like.

Elton


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

scooterboy said:


> Enjoy! Don't let the screen door hit ya where the good lord split ya!


That made me laugh!!

Yes, Modern Family and Crazy Ones are funny. Maybe funnier, but this has a different style to it. I really got the feeling of The Office - only without them talking to the camera. Especially this last episode. I hope it does get picked up again next season.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Eptiger said:


> Wow, you're a little rude. I didn't know sharing my opinion was contrary to commenting on a forum. I didn't say other people were wrong, I just didn't imagine that other people would like the show. It's a free country, people can watch what they like.
> 
> Elton


I think saying that you can't believe some of us like it is a bit rude too.

Sure, you can tell us you don't like it, but then don't be so surprised if some of us do. It is all opinion and everyone has different likes and dislikes.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Eptiger said:


> I'm surprised several of you enjoyed this show - I can't stand it. I can forgive the pilot for focusing so much on Andy, but this show is literally just a vehicle for him to have his own show. I think I laughed twice total in the first 3 episodes. SP deleted.
> 
> There are better comedies out there - Crazy Ones, Modern Family, Parks and Rec.
> 
> Elton


Did you know that both B99 and P&R are created by the same people? Doesn't mean that everyone will like both, I just think they have similar comedic styles.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Azlen said:


> Did you know that both B99 and P&R are created by the same people? Doesn't mean that everyone will like both, I just think they have similar comedic styles.


Not only that, but P&R was borderline terrible (at the least, it was very unfunny) when it first started. And now it's the best comedy on TV (if not the best show on network TV).

So there's a reason why some of us are giving it a shot - it's already better than P&R was when it started. (FTR, P&R didn't show much in the way of promise until its 6th ep, which was the 1st season finale. That was first the hint we had of what it would soon become).


----------



## Eptiger (Jan 16, 2009)

betts4 said:


> I think saying that you can't believe some of us like it is a bit rude too.
> 
> Sure, you can tell us you don't like it, but then don't be so surprised if some of us do. It is all opinion and everyone has different likes and dislikes.


Fair enough. In my head it sounded more like "I'm surprised that so many people like this show", not a sarcastic comment.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Eptiger said:


> Fair enough. In my head it sounded more like "I'm surprised that so many people like this show", not a sarcastic comment.


Okay, cool. :up:


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

To me it's getting more of a Barney Miller vibe with each episode. And that's a good thing. If they will tone down Samberg down just one more notch I would like it even better.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Eptiger said:


> Fair enough. In my head it sounded more like "I'm surprised that so many people like this show", not a sarcastic comment.


And how dare you be surprised at that?! you suck!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I think the Halloween episode was my least favorite since the pilot. However, I think this show is very funny for the most part; probably the best freshman comedy this season.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> To me it's getting more of a Barney Miller vibe with each episode. And that's a good thing. If they will tone down Samberg down just one more notch I would like it even better.


That's kind of the vibe I'm getting too. Barney Miller meets Arrested Development. I was never a huge BM fan (although I think I'd probably enjoy it more at my current age than I did when I was 15), but I can see the similarities. I think Samberg is playing the kind of goofy, hip out of control cop we've seen on so many shows. I don't think it's a vehicle for him as much as he being the right guy for the part, and from what I read about his casting, that's true. I find this show enjoyable, and it makes me laugh.

And I'm not a P&R fan and I agree, doesn't mean you like everything by the same folks. I like The Big Bang Theory and have pretty much hated everything else by Chuck Lorre, so go figure.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Still enjoying the show. I thought the Halloween episode was a pretty good one. :up:


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Eptiger said:


> Wow, you're a little rude. I didn't know sharing my opinion was contrary to commenting on a forum. I didn't say other people were wrong, I just didn't imagine that other people would like the show. It's a free country, people can watch what they like.
> 
> Elton


I was no ruder than you were. When you say things like



> I'm surprised several of you enjoyed this show - I can't stand it.


it can easily be taken as "your bad taste surprises me". If you didn't mean it that way, then I retract my rudeness.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I was never a huge BM fan


hee hee hee....


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

busyba said:


> hee hee hee....


You're just as bad as my kids! hehehehe


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

betts4 said:


> That made me laugh!!


Really? That jokes gotta be 25 years old.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

bengalfreak said:


> Really? That jokes gotta be 25 years old.


Classics never die.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bob Coxner said:


> To me it's getting more of a Barney Miller vibe with each episode. And that's a good thing. If they will tone down Samberg down just one more notch I would like it even better.


either earlier in the thread or in a different thread I actually contrasted this with Barney Miller.. since this seems to be one of the few cop sitcoms that actually go outside the precinct. Barney Miller was more like Cheers, except with cops instead of bar patrons.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

mattack said:


> either earlier in the thread or in a different thread I actually contrasted this with Barney Miller.. since this seems to be one of the few cop sitcoms that actually go outside the precinct. Barney Miller was more like Cheers, except with cops instead of bar patrons.


B99 is getting out of the station less with each episode. They were only out for a few seconds in the Halloween episode.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

I watched the episode tonight since it was just randomly on when I turned the TV on. In MY opinion )), it was 100% lame. Maybe it's just not my kind of humor. 

Brad


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I didn't think this was the best of the episodes.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

I think the show is getting better as it goes on. I think its the best new comedy show.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Santiago looked good in that dress


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> Santiago looked good in that dress


:up::up::up:


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

&#8220;What are you talking about? My hair is a mess.&#8221;


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

astrohip said:


> What are you talking about? My hair is a mess.


That played so perfectly!!! :up:


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Best episode so far, IMO.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

That Detective Santiago is super fine.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

cherry ghost said:


> Santiago looked good in that dress


Forget the dress. Give me more of her in the sergeant's t-shirt!


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

I about lost it when Peralta started playing the guitar to the suspect. When he just started screaming I nearly had to pause it.  :up:

It seems a lot of pepole hate the main character outside of his character. The only thing I know him from is a movie called Hot Rod. It was a dopey comedy with some great supporting actors and I liked it. He's OK in my book.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

My favorite parts both involved Terry.

"Tiny Terry loooves his pickles"

"Now act like a man, and take your nap."


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Oh, and the stifled yawn! Terry is definitely my favorite character right now.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


>


:up::up::up:


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

billypritchard said:


> My favorite parts both involved Terry.
> 
> "Tiny Terry loooves his pickles"


I've been saying that to people all day. It's funny.

Crews is by far my favorite character he is just great at comedy.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mwhip said:


> I've been saying that to people all day. It's funny.
> 
> Crews is by far my favorite character he is just great at comedy.


He was really good in Everybody Hates Chris too. I never realized he was so buff!! They seem to be showing that off quite a bit here. I guess if they are going to give us guys the red dress....


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Hopefully I am not the only one who loves this show. "Tiny Terry loves his pickles."

I think last night was by far the weakest episodes of the season and it still made me laugh out loud several times. 

Brooklyn Nine Nine, Almost Human, The Returned, and Sleepy Hollow are all shows I am a big fan. Strange that three of them are on Fox.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

I've found I love anything with Patton Oswalt.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

whitson77 said:


> Hopefully I am not the only one who loves this show. "Tiny Terry loves his pickles."
> 
> I think last night was by far the weakest episodes of the season and it still made me laugh out loud several times.
> 
> Brooklyn Nine Nine, Almost Human, The Returned, and Sleepy Hollow are all shows I am a big fan. Strange that three of them are on Fox.


Have not heard of The Returned. Going to investigate!

I really hope this show sticks, it's fast becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I really enjoy this show, and I feel like it's starting to hit its stride. They don't give Braugher very much to do, but they use his deadpan affect to great effect. And Samberg is toning it down somewhat and finding the groove where he's a bit of a goofball, but you can also buy him as being somewhat competent.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I really liked this episode. I thought it was the best in awhile. Love the pizza rankings  Those of us from the NY area actually kind of do this in our heads. A Brooklyn neighborhood will frequently have around 10 pizzerias in say a 10 block radius. And we all have our favorites, and we've probably all eaten at all of them growing up. So this kind of hit home.


----------



## Carlucci (Jan 10, 2001)

This show is really clicking now. Last night's Episode, "Pontiac Bandit", aided by a guest appearance from Craig Robinson, had me laughing throughout.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought last night's was one of the funniest of the series so far. My first thought was "Pontiacs, Really?" They haven't been sold for about 4 or 5 years. Love the little pop culture references by the thief.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

It was cute at the end how they were in a Trans-Am with the screaming eagle hood decal.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

I was nice to see Andy Samberg getting recognized for his efforts last night at the Golden Globe Awards.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

late for dinner said:


> I was nice to see Andy Samberg getting recognized for his efforts last night at the Golden Globe Awards.


I had never heard of the show before last night, but it was nice to see what seemed to be a genuine reaction from Samberg. He looked very surprised and absolutely thrilled.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Yes, surprised to see this two awards - best comedy and best performance in a comedy.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I really like Brooklyn 9-9, but it getting a best comedy award when Parks has never won is a travesty. Mike Schur created and runs both shows, and you can tell even he seemed somewhat conflicted when he was up on stage.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I didn't watch the GG awards, but I was surprised that B99 won as did Andy. I'm glad they gave it to someone new and this show gets recognized. Better than most sitcoms out there and it improves every week.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I really like Brooklyn 9-9, but it getting a best comedy award when Parks has never won is a travesty. Mike Schur created and runs both shows, and you can tell even he seemed somewhat conflicted when he was up on stage.


I agree.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I really like Brooklyn 9-9, but it getting a best comedy award when Parks has never won is a travesty. Mike Schur created and runs both shows, and you can tell even he seemed somewhat conflicted when he was up on stage.


And this is why they actually run the horse races. I like B99, and don't care for P&R.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> And this is why they actually run the horse races. I like B99, and don't care for P&R.


Agreed


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Y'all are crazy.  You clearly haven't watched much P&R.

Although last night's ep of B99 might be my favorite thus far.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I think both B99 and P&R are good.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Great Episode last night. I think the best of the series so far.

(Paraphrasing) Peralta: "And amazingly 10 of the johns' names are John"


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> I think both B99 and P&R are good.


As do I, as I have been pretty clear about. I just think P&R has had 4 seasons of good-to-incredibly hysterical consistency (and one half season where it kind of sucked ), and B99 is still finding itself (but getting progressively better and better). And when it comes to silly awards that try to somehow quantify and place a hierarchical order on "Art", I think P&R is more deserving of one than B99 at this point in their respective lifespans.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> Great Episode last night. I think the best of the series so far.
> 
> (Paraphrasing) Peralta: "And amazingly 10 of the johns' names are John"


uh oh...does this mean prostitution is the main theme? I ask because I want to make sure my kids don't watch it, then...


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Great Episode last night. I think the best of the series so far.
> 
> (Paraphrasing) Peralta: "And amazingly 10 of the johns' names are John"


My favorite was: "I'm going to pretend to get a text now" "Beep Beep"


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

it's all hookers all the time on B99! 

Seriously the prostitute part for just for an instant and nothing I would be concerned about with my kids (if they were young)


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Anubys said:


> uh oh...does this mean prostitution is the main theme? I ask because I want to make sure my kids don't watch it, then...


 No. There's a competition for most number of felony busts and Peralta rolls a posse of guys from a sting he organized through the precinct to up his numbers.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

That was an awesome ep


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Anubys said:


> uh oh...does this mean prostitution is the main theme? I ask because I want to make sure my kids don't watch it, then...


No, it was a plot device this time. Since this is the spoiler thread...

The bet was to have the most felonies in a years. Peralta broke up a Prostitution ring which netted him 36 arrests, about half of which were felonies (2x offenders). It's definitely not a vice crime show. The humor is kind of adult though. Fine for teenagers, but I wouldn't have an 8 year old watch it.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Y'all are crazy.  You clearly haven't watched much P&R.
> 
> Although last night's ep of B99 might be my favorite thus far.


I have tried to get into P&R a couple times. At least once or twice a season. The lead, the blonde lady, and some of the plots, just don't seem all that funny.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Fahtrim said:


> That was an awesome ep


+1

Hope this show continues. I suppose the GG award won't hurt toward that end.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Great Episode last night. I think the best of the series so far.
> 
> (Paraphrasing) Peralta: "And amazingly 10 of the johns' names are John"


:up::up::up:


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I thought this was kind of cool. This is Chelsea Peretti and Andy Samberg on their way to their 6th grade graduation ceremony:


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

So THAT's why she's on the show. A painfully bad character.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Wow she looks almost exactly the same. Samberg, on the other hand, looks quite different now.


----------



## SoupMan (Mar 1, 2001)

I hated her character at first, but she has grown on me in the last few episodes.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I loved Boyle proposing! What a great episode~!


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Kind of bummed that was the season finale.

Definitely the best new comedy of the year, for me.

Always nice when Santiago puts on a dress.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am sorry it's the season finale, but I think they did a GREAT job with it.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Not quite enough Terry in the finale, but some great scenes with Holt, so it balances out.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Wait what?!?! I had no idea. Darn!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Wife and I were remarking how this show improved week after week. I agree, the best new sitcom of the season, and I'm disappointed it's done for the season already.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I watch both shows, and I think The Goldbergs is a much funnier show. Better writing, less forced.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Going to miss this show:


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

DUDE_NJX said:


> I watch both shows, and I think The Goldbergs is a much funnier show. Better writing, less forced.


This thread isn't about both shows, not sure what you are trying to prove with your post. That you're "argumentative". That you're a rebel?

Please continue to poop wherever you like, keeps us all on our toes......


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

By your logic, your post is less relevant than mine. In the future, try thinking a bit before you hit "post reply".


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

mwhip said:


> Going to miss this show:


Hands down, the most I have laughed at anything this past year.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DUDE_NJX said:


> I watch both shows, and I think The Goldbergs is a much funnier show. Better writing, less forced.


Those are my two favorite sitcoms of this season on network TV (the very underrated Trophy Wife is probably number 3). They are different styles though, so it's hard for me to pick which is better. I think the writing is equally good on both.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Fahtrim said:


> This thread isn't about both shows, not sure what you are trying to prove with your post. That you're "argumentative". That you're a rebel?
> 
> Please continue to poop wherever you like, keeps us all on our toes......


He was just responding to my comment that I thought B99 was the best new sitcom. He had a different opinion...so what? I don't consider his comment pooping on the thread and I value his opinion. Not sure why you are so upset by it.


----------



## SoupMan (Mar 1, 2001)

Yeah, that doesn't even move the needle on the "Now Playing Forum Thread Crap Meter".


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Those are my two favorite sitcoms of this season on network TV (the very underrated Trophy Wife is probably number 3). They are different styles though, so it's hard for me to pick which is better. I think the writing is equally good on both.


Same for me B99 and Goldbergs stand out head and shoulders above anything else for me. I look forward to watching them each week.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

ClutchBrake said:


> Same for me B99 and Goldbergs stand out head and shoulders above anything else for me. I look forward to watching them each week.


Don't be such a rebel!


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

billypritchard said:


> Hands down, the most I have laughed at anything this past year.


Genius! My wife and I cried.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

BUMPING to say that I just caught up on this show and loved it. Comedies seldom actually make me laugh, meaning actually involuntarily laugh out loud. Even things I find really funny are more an "internal funny", so to speak. But this one got actual, genuine, out-loud laughs from me almost every episode. It was funny from the start, but really grew and by the middle of the season had to be one of the funniest comedies on TV. The characters are all terrific, although like many, I find Gina fairly disposable and it wouldn't bother me if they indeed disposed of her. 

I'm really looking forward to the new season. Great stuff.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cmontyburns said:


> BUMPING to say that I just caught up on this show and loved it. Comedies seldom actually make me laugh, meaning actually involuntarily laugh out loud. Even things I find really funny are more an "internal funny", so to speak. But this one got actual, genuine, out-loud laughs from me almost every episode. It was funny from the start, but really grew and by the middle of the season had to be one of the funniest comedies on TV. The characters are all terrific, although like many, I find Gina fairly disposable and it wouldn't bother me if they indeed disposed of her.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the new season. Great stuff.


:up::up::up:


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I was just thinking about this show yesterday. I, too, look forward to the next season.

Aside from other reasons I like this show, I just love Terry Crews - for a myriad of reasons.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

sharkster said:


> I was just thinking about this show yesterday. I, too, look forward to the next season.
> 
> Aside from other reasons I like this show, I just love Terry Crews - for a myriad of reasons.


I hope Fox doesn't end up moving the show to Sundays at 9:30, but if _Mulaney_ crashes and burns the way most critics think it will, then I have a feeling Fox will move B99 to 9:30 so it can move _Bob's Burgers_ to 8:30 and have all three of its animated shows together.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> I hope Fox doesn't end up moving the show to Sundays at 9:30, but if Mulaney crashes and burns the way most critics think it will, then I have a feeling Fox will move B99 to 9:30 so it can move Bob's Burgers to 8:30 and have all three of its animated shows together.


Wouldn't Sundays mean NFL over runs? I haven't watched a show that was on after football games in awhile. I remember it being a pain since you never knew when your show would come on so you had to do so serious padding.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Wouldn't Sundays mean NFL over runs? I haven't watched a show that was on after football games in awhile. I remember it being a pain since you never knew when your show would come on so you had to do so serious padding.


It's generally not an issue on Fox, since they allocate an extra 30-minute block called "The OT" that they use for games that go long, and fill the time with post-game show highlights when needed. So the rest of their programming goes on schedule (although Fox's clock always seems to be about one minute off from all the other networks' clocks (and my TiVo's clock)).

It's CBS that you have to pad anything you record on Sunday nights by an hour.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

That Don Guy said:


> I hope Fox doesn't end up moving the show to Sundays at 9:30, but if _Mulaney_ crashes and burns the way most critics think it will, then I have a feeling Fox will move B99 to 9:30 so it can move _Bob's Burgers_ to 8:30 and have all three of its animated shows together.


Oh geez! There are enough shows on Sundays already. During the regular season both of my Tivos are smoking on Sundays.

Ok, so I guess Sunday is a good night for Prime-time. But does that mean that everything has to be on Sunday? Ok, sorry. Rant over.  But really!


----------

